# PICNIC TEST this month?????



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Any offical word from the WHRC about a PICNIC TEST coming up this month? 


TS HUNTIN is this still the game plan for your club? I copied it from Utah Bird Dogs.

WRRC Events for the 2011 Season

1st Picnic funt test - 2/12/2011 Ogden Bay South Entrance

Educational intro to HT's and Training Day - 2/19/2010 Ogden Bay South Entrance.

2nd Picnic fun test - 3/12/2011 Ogden Bay North Entrance
Texas Singles held after picnic

Annual Banquet - 3/19/2011 (subject to change)

3rd Picnic fun test - 4/9/2011 Willard Bay 
Texas Singles to be held after picnic

AKC Licensed Event - 5/21/2011 and 5/22/2011 Stella’s Duck Club, Corinne UT


If I can help with any of the prep work just send me a PM.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

bird buster said:


> Any offical word from the WHRC about a PICNIC TEST coming up this month?
> If I can help with any of the prep work just send me a PM.


Yes WHRC will host their first picnic test on the last saturday of January (1/29).

Yep, the WRRC stuff you listed looks correct.

Thank you very much for you offer to help, it is always appreciated and often needed; either upfront or on the day of. Thanks


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

what is a "picnic test"? even google dosent know


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Bird Buster, see here for more info on the WHRC's upcoming events.
http://www.whrc.us/html/events.html


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

A Picnic test is a practice AKC hunt test for you and your dog. 

It's called a "Picnic" test because TSHUNTIN brings lunch for everyone. :roll: o-|| :O•-:

Thanks for the website link. Now how can we get a big turn out?


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

cornerfinder said:


> what is a "picnic test"? even google dosent know





cornerfinder said:


> what is a "picnic test"? even google dosent know


Cornerfinder,

My description of picnic test (or Fun Test as the WRRC likes to call them) is basically a mach licensed test. The set-ups are similar to the real licensed tests. Jr's basic sinlge marks up to or around 100 yards. Senior would be two similar marks as a double and also with a blind. Master could be a little tougher marks and usually a triple and maybe a quad with a blind or two... Differences are they are for practice and not the real thing. You can use an e-collar if you desire. You can talk to your dog a little more and have a little more leanancy and flexibility on what you do and how you approach the test.

I think the picnic name originally came from clubs having picnics during after the tests. WRRC did this last year with some hot dog and burgers after the tests ran. It was a lot of fun to hurry and run dogs and then spend some time socializing afterwards. Lots of great people in the dog games around here.

If anyone has further questions, please let me know.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

bird buster said:


> A Picnic test is a practice AKC hunt test for you and your dog.
> 
> It's called a "Picnic" test because TSHUNTIN brings lunch for everyone. :roll: o-|| :O•-:
> 
> Thanks for the website link. Now how can we get a big turn out?


Didn't see you beat me to it. If there is one thing I do know it is good food, or at least how to eat it. If a meal is involved, it doesn't take much for me to come... :lol:  

I am pretty sure here in a couple weeks, people are going to start getting pretty antsy to get out and run their dogs, so getting people out shouldn't be too much of a problem. Everyone that has done it before should be aware, and for the new people interested, please invite them and give them all the info you can. I love seeing new people getting involved and coming out and having fun!!!!


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks, I hope to make it out to be a spectator. See what I have to get my dog up to. So far I am very pleased with him. Thanks guys!


----------

